# Spotted pardalote



## Stone (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought I'd post some snaps of this little guy. Normally very shy and fleeting, this one has been fighting his reflection in our front window everyday now for a week. He's not shy at all and looks at you as if you're not there.
They usually nest in a hole in the ground but sometimes use hanging baskets etc. Not much bigger than a walnut with wings.
Check out the second pic, staring at himself with real purpose!


----------



## Dido (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this is a beauty, I did not seen this one before


----------



## Hera (Oct 29, 2013)

Its quite beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 29, 2013)

What a mean SOB! I would't wanta mess with him!


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 29, 2013)

neat little bird,great colors


----------



## Secundino (Oct 29, 2013)

What a cutie! Want to have one --errrr, oh, I see, it's not an orchid!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 29, 2013)

A very cute little bird!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2013)

Stone said:


>



You want some of me!? :viking:


----------



## Clark (Oct 29, 2013)

Maybe some anger management could turn this dapper fella into a chick magnet.

Nice shots and a new one for me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2013)

I think he's awfully cute, and not mean-looking at all. Is it a member of the finch family?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 30, 2013)

How cool!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice one Mick. This bird is an absolute jewel. I don't think people outside of Australia would appreciate how small these birds are. Photos like these are rare. Normally they live at the top of trees, so they are very hard to see and photograph. Most people in Australia would never have seen or heard of these birds. They would have heard of their call though as it is loud, continuous and monotonous. The whole forest can ring with their call.



SlipperFan said:


> I think he's awfully cute, and not mean-looking at all. Is it a member of the finch family?



Dot, it is not a finch. It is more closely related to the Thornbills. There are about 4-5 species of Pardelote. The Spotted Pardelote is probably the most beautiful species and is very common. The Spotted Pardelote builds burrows in the ground to breed in. This is why you are likely to see them this time of year as they are down low.

Mick's photo is of a male. Females aren't as colourful and have yellow spots on top of the head instead of white. Here are a few photos I took last year of a pair that was getting ready to breed. You can see the female on the left in the first photo.


----------



## fbrem (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome bird, the second of the first pics looks like an angry bird!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks, David. Very cool!


----------



## Stone (Nov 1, 2013)

I've just discovered where they are nesting.....A cut in the ground where we have leveled it off for a future pergola. Now I have had to fence it off from the cat.


----------



## bcostello (Nov 1, 2013)

What a pretty little bird! Nice pics too.


----------



## nathalie (Nov 1, 2013)

Very nice bird and picture !


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 2, 2013)

Very cute and great colours!!!!!


----------



## Trithor (Nov 4, 2013)

That is an awesome little bird! Wow! Thanks guys for posting these pictures.


----------



## emydura (Nov 5, 2013)

Stone said:


> I've just discovered where they are nesting.....A cut in the ground where we have leveled it off for a future pergola. Now I have had to fence it off from the cat.



Yes, a good idea to protect them from the cat. I was speaking to a local ranger the other night and he was telling me the damage cats inflict on pardalotes when they breed. Also my work colleague's cat recently brought a pardalote into the house. Fortunately it didn't kill it and it was released unharmed.


----------



## Clark (Nov 5, 2013)

Weird. Today was first time we have witness cat taking native bird.
We all have read about this stuff, but to see it is another story.

Don't think that it is totally one sided.
I am positive the neighbors cat was taken by one of the two owls that hang around here.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2013)

That's it! I'm moving to Australia to admire the adorable birds.
Female has yellow spots on her head. Who's heard of such a thing?  awesome.

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------

